# AGR extending tier status



## TinCan782 (Dec 10, 2021)

*Email received this morning from AGR:*
_Dear John,
We understand the importance of tier status and the benefits you receive as an Amtrak Guest Rewards® Select Plus℠ member. That’s why we are extending your Select Plus℠ status through February 28, 2023. No action is required by you, and we are looking forward to seeing you on board soon._


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 10, 2021)

I got upgraded to Select Plus the other day - but they have 2022 on the temporary card. I hope they fix it before sending the card via snail mail


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 10, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I got upgraded to Select Plus the other day - but they have 2022 on the temporary card. I hope they fix it before sending the card via snail mail


They will mail a new card after the beginning of the year, before Feb 2022. That is what happened my first tier upgrade.
My current card expires Feb 28 next year so I expect to get a new one soon; same thing happened this time last year because of Covid.


----------



## neroden (Dec 11, 2021)

And whee, I got my extension of Select Plus to Feb 2023. Good. Now here's hoping the pandemic's actually under control by the end of next year so I can use it. Masks on...


----------



## Shanson (Dec 11, 2021)

Gee, I hope I get a similar email, as I just got my Select Executive card.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanson said:


> Gee, I hope I get a similar email, as I just got my Select Executive card.


If you just made SE, your status will likely remain until 2023 anyway. In my experience, status is good for at least a year. With my first time, I received status late in the year with the following February as expiration; before that expiration, I received a new card for the following year.


----------



## desertflyer (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm going to make Select Plus by the skin of my teeth with a trip on Dec 29th. Currently, my Select status Expires 03/01/2022. I wonder if they'll extend it to 2023 for me.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 14, 2021)

desertflyer said:


> I'm going to make Select Plus by the skin of my teeth with a trip on Dec 29th. Currently, my Select status Expires 03/01/2022. I wonder if they'll extend it to 2023 for me.


That was my experience. If you change near the end of the year, they will extend it for you. You always get at least a full year of a status level.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 14, 2021)

desertflyer said:


> I'm going to make Select Plus by the skin of my teeth with a trip on Dec 29th. Currently, my Select status Expires 03/01/2022. I wonder if they'll extend it to 2023 for me.


12/29 was my last chance to make Plus, too. I booked my trains to make sure I went over what I needed. Then I get an email saying I made it. Apparently I got the cc spend bonus 1000 points, though I could not see them on the transaction page.
I still need to make the trip on 12/29.


----------



## JoshP (Dec 14, 2021)

I am on Select and it says I need other 4090 points to remain Select but I am not sure if I'll get extension. They said if I want become Select+, I will need at least 10,000 points more. Crazy.


----------



## bptenor (Jan 30, 2022)

I got Select Executive for the first time at the end of 2021, and I didn't get an email about any extension of tier status. I've never even made Select before this, but my Select Executive status ends in Feb 2022. Disappointing.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 30, 2022)

bptenor said:


> I got Select Executive for the first time at the end of 2021, and I didn't get an email about any extension of tier status. I've never even made Select before this, but my Select Executive status ends in Feb 2022. Disappointing.


My experience when reaching Select Plus mid-year was that it was extended to ensure I had at least a full 12 months of that status. That was done without notice. In the case of my original post, my status which I have had several years, was extended another year due to less travel recently presumbly due to Covid. It was also extended in 2020 for the same reason.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 7, 2022)

Interesting that I got Select Plus even though I only earned 8000 and change points in 2021. I thought you needed 10,000 to get S+.


----------



## daybeers (Feb 7, 2022)

Remember there were double TQPs in 2021, but that was probably reflected in that 8000. TQPs are different than regular points. But that would be nice of you if that's true that they upgraded you while being under the threshold.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 9, 2022)

So far, since Jan 1, I've earned 623 TQP from my Amtrak travel. However, the AGR webpage says I have 1,623 TQP. I mean, I'm not complaining, but where did the extra 1,000 TQP come from? I hope it's not some kind of programming glitch from the hotshot Amtrak IT "geek squad." I'm going to have to start taking some more train rides this year i I expect to continue to qualiy for Select Plus.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 10, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> So far, since Jan 1, I've earned 623 TQP from my Amtrak travel. However, the AGR webpage says I have 1,623 TQP. I mean, I'm not complaining, but where did the extra 1,000 TQP come from? I hope it's not some kind of programming glitch from the hotshot Amtrak IT "geek squad." I'm going to have to start taking some more train rides this year i I expect to continue to qualiy for Select Plus.


Bonus points s from using the card?


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 10, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bonus points s from using the card?


Funny thing is that when I look at "my transactions", I see the bonus points they're giving me for my card spend, but they're not showing the bonus TQP. This was actually like this all last year, too. And I haven't gotten my new Select Plus card yet, either. I'm sure I qualify, as they were showing me with over 10,000 TQP in December before they reset the count with the new year.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 10, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Funny thing is that when I look at "my transactions", I see the bonus points they're giving me for my card spend, but they're not showing the bonus TQP. This was actually like this all last year, too. And I haven't gotten my new Select Plus card yet, either. I'm sure I qualify, as they were showing me with over 10,000 TQP in December before they reset the count with the new year.


Same for me as to the bonus points from spend not showing. And I have not gotten my Select Plus card though they said I made it to Select Plus sometime in December. And, of course, the expiration date for Select Plus is still showing (as of a few days ago) 2/28/22. Hopefully we'll get our cards, and extensions soon


----------



## daybeers (Feb 10, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> And I have not gotten my Select Plus card though they said I made it to Select Plus sometime in December. And, of course, the expiration date for Select Plus is still showing (as of a few days ago) 2/28/22


Same here.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 10, 2022)

Well, I'm sort of relieved to know it's not just me. I am sweating a little because I'm riding to Boston on March 2, and I'd like to make sure I can get into the Metropolitan Lounge when I arrive at South Station.


----------



## daybeers (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't really understand why they can't just put the correct expiration date, regardless of the March 1st reset process. Not like they don't know when you reached the status level. Classic Amtrak IT


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bonus points s from using the card?


I just got my Feb.Statement from AGR and 4,000 Points are shown as a Bonus for Card Spend ( I only have the Platinum Master Card now) along with 1,000+ other points.

I haven't taken an Amtrak Trip since last June due to what they've done to the Texas Eagle( my Hometrain)and the Omicron Pandemic.

I haven't had any AGR Status since the Pandemic began, and will not be taking any LD Trips on Amtrak until the Services are improved and the outrageous Sleeper Fares are more affordable.( most of my Long trips have consisted of Flying and then using Local Rail and a few Day trips such as NYP-BWI on Acela using an upgrade Coupon to FC).


----------



## Arson451 (Feb 11, 2022)

I spoke with Amtrak yesterday and asked about my select plus status expiring 2/28/2022 ( I qualified 2/27/2021) and not receiving my card. The agent I spoke with informed me because I qualified so late in the year I would receive a card stating the 2/28/2022 expiration. My actual expiration date will be updated to 2/28/2023. She also told me the cards with the 2/28/2023 expiration haven’t been sent out yet but should go out by 3/1.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 11, 2022)

Arson451 said:


> I spoke with Amtrak yesterday and asked about my select plus status expiring 2/28/2022 ( I qualified 2/27/2021) and not receiving my card. The agent I spoke with informed me because I qualified so late in the year I would receive a card stating the 2/28/2022 expiration. My actual expiration date will be updated to 2/28/2023. She also told me the cards with the 2/28/2023 expiration haven’t been sent out yet but should go out by 3/1.


That's really great if you want to access the lounge on March 1.


----------



## Arson451 (Feb 11, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> That's really great if you want to access the lounge on March 1.


 If you have the app it shows your select plus status.


----------



## jis (Feb 11, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> That's really great if you want to access the lounge on March 1.


Specially if you lost your Smartphone or forgot to load the Amtrak App and get an AGR login!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 3, 2022)

Amtrak kindly extended my Select status again. Although I'm getting a huge chuckle out of it since I work for Amtrak now.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just got my SE status extended, and they gave me even more coupons!


----------

